# building the electric dirtbike!



## tucanbob (Oct 13, 2008)

I was at the river and I saw this guy with an electric dirtbike... It was one of those dirtbike frames that you see housing a 5 hp lawnmower style engine... witwh the tires less than a foot in diameter but it had a car battery sitting there rather than the engine! Has anyone ever heard of building these and cant it be done super cheaply since that style of dirtbike is super cheap?


----------



## notorious (Oct 13, 2008)

You could just buy one






but I think the term for that style of frame is mini-bike


----------



## secretsquirrels (Oct 13, 2008)

You could just purchase an electric scooter and upgrade it. Those are pretty bad about the batteries going out. There used to be a fad with people selling them all along the sides of the road to children


----------

